# Boot Animation help!



## IIIce

Hi folks! Newly rooted Droid Charge, stock rooted. New to the forum too! So far great stuff! I was wondering how to change my Charge's boot animation, I've scoured the net and forums and just can't seem to find anything that helps. I have CWM on my phone as well, since I am not sure if a boot animation can be flashed once installed on a Charge via CWM, does anyone know how the boot animation can be changed? Or can anyone link me to guide specific to our devices. Please only serious responses, nothing like "Why would you want to change the boot animation". Thanks guys!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## IIIce

Update: For the existing guides and threads they all say to navigate through root explorer to system/media but all I see in there is a bunch of qmg files. I don't see any sanim.zip or bootanimation.zip

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978

You have to be running a kernel that supports boot animations. Currently, only PBJ does. Once it's on there, it will play a custom animation if one exists. The .qmg files are the stock Samsung format. If you are running PBJ and put sanim.zip in the directory yourself, it will override the stock files and play instead.


----------



## IIIce

Okay so PBJ is on a custom ROM? Or its just a kernel that I flash to phone? For example I could stay stock rooted, flash PBJ kernel?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978

It's just a kernel. It can be installed on any Gingerbread. The gotcha right now is that it is EP4 based, and the new FP1 update has some wifi driver changes, so if you flash it straight over FP1 or an FP1 based rom, you'll lose wifi. There's a potential fix for it at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23920959&postcount=10. Some people have said it didn't work for them, but other have said it did. I haven't tried it myself to report one way or the other.

Here's the link to the PBJ kernel: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/137-01-30-12peanutbutta-jelly-time/


----------



## IIIce

Thanks a bunch! Just to verify it could potentially lose wifi flashing this kernel at the moment? Is there any other way to flash the kernel other than the fp1 you speak of? Forgive my newbness :bow: but I am unfamiliar with the fp1 designation. UPDATE:** Ihave just flashed the kernel, it said it was a success and wifi seems unaffected. 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## IIIce

shrike1978 said:


> If you are running PBJ and put sanim.zip in the directory yourself, it will override the stock files and play instead.


Okay well I have installed the kernel but still don't see/can't find sanim.zip is this a separate zip file I have to install and apply through CWM as well as a bootanimation.zip?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN64007

IIIce said:


> Okay well I have installed the kernel but still don't see/can't find sanim.zip is this a separate zip file I have to install and apply through CWM as well as a bootanimation.zip?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


You have to add a boot animation. You can use a bootanimation.zip but it has to be renamed to sanim.zip for it to work and make sure the permissions are set to rw-r--r--


----------



## IIIce

Will do, and will update on progress I backed up IN CWM before the kernel install too.*Edit* OK I feel like a dummy I figured out the permissions but when I go to change them it says that the "SD card does not allow permission changes what gives?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## IIIce

It's frustrating I can't change the permissions on the SD card. =( is this essential?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN64007

IIIce said:


> It's frustrating I can't change the permissions on the SD card. =( is this essential?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


You change the permissions once you put the sanim.zip in /system/media folder


----------



## IIIce

OK but don't I have to extract and apply it in CWM?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN64007

IIIce said:


> OK but don't I have to extract and apply it in CWM?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


You don't flash it if you extract the sanim.zip, you just have to put it in /system/media. If it's a flashable zip then you can flash in CWM. What animation are trying to use?


----------



## IIIce

It's the jolly Roger android pirate flag animation from rom toolbox. But obviously it didn't install the way romtoolbox tries to install it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978

I think ROM toolbox uses bootanimation.zip by default, and possibly the wrong location. There's a place you can set the location and name in the settings (don't remember where and I don't have it installed anymore), but you can also just move/rename it manually using Root Explorer/ES File Explorer.


----------



## IIIce

Yeah that's what I'm attempting haha. I think I semi-understand. I've renamed it from JollyRoger.zip to Sanim.zip and am preparing to move it to system/media and then extract? **Edit**Meanwhile Verizon's OTA update is blasting in my face. Haha!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## IIIce

This would be way easier if I could just swap a qmg file. -. -

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## IIIce

I actually found an article about changing boot animations and it basically says Samsung users are stuck, and can't change their boot and shutdown animations because of the proprietary .qmg filetype. ='( http://www.addictive...nimation-guide/ After reading even further sadly I must confirm that, in order to change the boot animation a custom ROM must be installed, no confirmed ways to change it on a stock root exist unless one of you guys can confirm otherwise. Short of buying the qmage software, I don't believe there is a way to create or convert to qmg either. I hope of course on you folks can prove me incorrect.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978

You don't extract the file, you just put the .zip in the directory. The limitation of .qmg only applies to stock kernels. Custom kernels with boot animation support (like PBJ) use the sanim.zip file if it's there.


----------



## IIIce

Well in CWM it said the kernel flash was successful. Here is my kernel version 
2.6.35.7EP4-g311a209 
I don't see how just dropping it in the media folder will display anything as air haven't seen a sanim.zip anywhere.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978

There won't be one there unless you put one there. If sanim.zip isn't there, it uses the default .qmg. If sanim.zip is there, it overides the .qmg and uses it instead.


----------



## IIIce

I really do appreciate the attempt at help Shrike but nothing I do seems to work. I've put it in data/local I've put it in media, and rebooted, nothing.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN64007

Just flash this in CWM http://db.tt/szzxxnUO
Credit for animation goes to JaeKar99


----------



## IIIce

I'll try, but last time I tried it aborted the install, why would it does that?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN64007

IIIce said:


> I'll try, but last time I tried it aborted the install, why would it does that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Because you're probably flashing something that you're not supposed to flash in CWM


----------



## IIIce

No bro I'm talking about the same file you just uploaded...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN64007

IIIce said:


> No bro I'm talking about the same file you just uploaded...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Works for me. You are flashing JollyRoger.zip and not extracting the sanim.zip right? In CWM you are selecting install zip from sd card?


----------



## IIIce

Yeah man! Does it have to be anywhere specific one the SD? DO I have to rename it to 
sanim.Zip before I flash? I haven't tried flashing since I got pbj kernel tho.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN64007

IIIce said:


> Yeah man! Does it have to be anywhere specific one the SD? DO I have to rename it to
> sanim.Zip before I flash? I haven't tried flashing since I got pbj kernel tho.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


You put it on the sd card not in any folders. Just flash the file I gave you the way it is. Boot into CWM, install zip from sd card, find JollyRoger.zip, select it and install.


----------



## IIIce

Weird it worked. I wonder why the zips from romtoolbox wouldn't flash. big thanks to everyone for help and patience, any idea why the romantic toolbox files don't flash?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

